# what is a good co2 diffuser



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Just started a co2 system in my planted tank.What is a good diffuser ? I have a 55 gallon tank , with a pressurized co2 system. I am needing to figure out the best way to get the co2 dispersed in the aquarium.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use reactors,but my co2 is set up in my sump so I don't have to see it.I use the insta's and sera(I have 2 of each);Ista Max Mix CO2 Reactor Large
Since you have HOB filtersyou would need a power head or canister to run a reactor(the insta's are pretty cheap!).Other wise GLA sells diffusers.
In the beginning I just ran my co2 to a powerhead through it's venturi which worked ok.Any diffuser that through position or volume allows bubbles to reach surface is not saturating the water enough or you are just wasting co2 IMO.
You may even be able to install air stone or diffuser in you HOB filter to help mix it into the water column better?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the inline atomic diffusers. I have a canister filter though and it fits right on the hosing. Works pretty well.


----------



## nh murph (Mar 21, 2014)

I've got a 60mm Atomic diffuser with a check valve from GLA (who have been fantastic to deal with BTW). I set it up under a little Hydor power head so the bubbles float up to the power head and get dispersed throughout the tank. So far so good with this setup.


----------

